# [EXCEL 2000] Monatslohn berechnen



## Radhad (3. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir eine Excel Tabelle erstellt, um meine Stunden einzutragen.
Es werden jeweils die Anfangszeit und die Endzeit eingetragen, davon werden die Stunden ermittelt und als Uhrzeit angezeigt. Dann werden diese zusammengerechnet, in einem Feld, das wie folgt formatiert ist: [hh]:mm.

Wie kann ich diese Stunden jetzt so mit meinem Stundenlohn berechnen, um mein Monatsgehalt anzeigen zu lassen?  Bei mir stimmt die Ausgabe nicht, denn es wird mir für den Monat weniger angezeigt als im Feld für Stundenlohn steht.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Frenchmann (3. September 2004)

hallo auch 

wenn im Feld A1 die stunden stehen (z.B. 08:00) im Feld B1 der Stundenlohn 
musst du wie folgt vorgehen 

Formel: =(A1*24)*b1

dafür muss aber die Formatierung im Feld mit der Formel auf Zahlen umgestellt werden. 

Gruss 

French


----------



## Radhad (3. September 2004)

Ahso, das ganze *24 ^^ muss man auch erstmal wissen ;-)
Danke, läuft einwandfrei!


MfG Radhad


----------

